# My new ride.



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

I've already posted this in the mk1 forum but I wouldn't like to deprive anyone else of seeing my lovely motor  Enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice TT but your house is fantastic :wink:


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, a whole one comment lol. 
I'm guessing they were seen in the other thread, ny bad


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is that the motor museum behind the exhibit ?


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Is that the motor museum behind the exhibit ?


nope


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

looks good mate. Love the Votex wheels/ What's your plans for it?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> looks good mate. Love the Votex wheels/ What's your plans for it?


Cheers  I'm thinking about going down the jap bodykit route.

Jokes  lots of plans, just nice and subtle.

I've got the gloss rear valance fitted now and it looks great, I am however considering having a carbon fibre one made up, and the same for the lip v6/qs spoiler, I know someone who can make cf goodies so that could be cool.

Coilovers, stage 2 remap, bla bla.

By the time I'm finished it will look like a lower, sexier qs without the black roof  oem +


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Yet another photo that convinces me i have to get those alloys....

Car looks well, but you must get those tailpipes cleaned....


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

oldguy said:


> Yet another photo that convinces me i have to get those alloys....
> 
> Car looks well, but you must get those tailpipes cleaned....


Highly recommend 

What do people clean their tailpipes with out of curiosity?


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

chris_p said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another photo that convinces me i have to get those alloys....
> ...


i use a pad you use to wash the dishes with the abrasive green side and then autosol them and they come up all shiny......
from this:


to this:


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> chris_p said:
> 
> 
> > oldguy said:
> ...


I found some autosol in the garage and used an old toothbrush, they came up pretty well, cheers


----------

